# Return ticket necessary for tourist visa ?



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

Hello guys,
My mother got a tourist visa ( 600 ) for australia that is valid for one and a half year with 12 months stay.( multiple entries )
However, I got a doubt whether I should book a return ticket for her or not ?
As one person told me who book airline tickets that you should get a return ticket otherwise at the airport they will not let you to board the plane.

Is this mandatory ?

Your reply will help to solve my doubt

Thanks.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes, she needs a return ticket too, as she is holding a Temporary Visa so she must leave Australia no later than the date on which her visa ends.

Girl Aussie


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

Okk Thanks.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

In me opinion, return ticket is usually cheaper than one way. One can always extend/change the return journey, airlines charge some fee & get it sorted.

I am trying to find some link on immi site that can confirm that return ticket is must for visitor visa, I 've found one on NewZealand Immigration site: 

'Visitors entering NZ without a visa (Visa Waiver countries only), must have valid onward travel arrangements (ie. return ticket or official confirmation that a ticket is booked and paid for) when entering New Zealand. 

The return ticket must also be from NZ to a country they can enter.

Please note that having funds to purchase a ticket is not sufficient evidence of onward travel arrangements for Visa Waiver visitors. 

If you are applying for a visa prior to your travel, you may enter New Zealand on a one way ticket, provided that the visa in your passport clearly states ‘Return/onward ticket not required’.

In all other cases an outward travel arrangement must have been made prior to arriving in New Zealand (visitors must have a return ticket, while workers and students may show available funds to purchase a ticket (through credit card statements, cash/travellers cheques or similar)).

Citizens and permanent residents of NZ or Australia may enter on a one way ticket, providing they are travelling on a valid NZ or Australian passport, or they have a valid NZ or Australian Returning Residents visa (or Australian visa entitlement verification online print out (VEVO)) in their foreign passport'

Can I enter NZ on a one way ticket? - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



rt00021 said:


> Can't return journey ticket be booked after reaching Aus in case you don't know the exact date of return journey though it will be before visa expiry date?


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

No I applied for 600 tourist visa .
She got one and a half year visa with one year stay ( multiple entries ) 
So she can stay there for a year also..
You don't need to be PR for more than 2 years for this visa


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

There is no requirement from australia to book a return ticket I guess.
So why do I need to book return only
can anyone explain.


----------

